# Golf R - Door Scratches - Repairer Quote Needed



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All
If there is anyone in London/Essex who can help with this. My R passenger and driver door was scratched. if you want to read more about it is here
http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/13994-local-schoolboy-vandalises-r-and-several-parked-cars/



http://imgur.com/47g3RkM




http://imgur.com/Cknxhg0


If anyone who is interested in the taking on the repair can PM i would be interested in a quote for the work asap

Thank you


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

pictures not working


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Read the bit on the VW forum defo speak to the head teacher and then can get the parents in to pay for it


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just read the background to this on your link.
The feeling of helplessness and injustice is understandable.
Wouldn't it be great if there was a firm you could go to to handle such matters if all else failed.
Some adolescent vigilantes.
THE Adolescent TEAM
Specially selected and trained to get young perps to see the error of their ways.
Moving in the shadows unnoticed by adults.
Blending into their surroundings as angelic schoolboys.
The only trace of their presence being apparent schoolboy tiff's.

Maybe an advert in the back pages reading
"Got a problem......nobody else can help.....call the A-Team!"

We can all dream eh:lol:
.......I sense a possible Dragons Den pitch idea


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hope it all gets sorted and whether you get compensated or not you can put it all in the past and enjoy your R again.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

namster said:


> Hi All
> If there is anyone in London/Essex who can help with this. My R passenger and driver door was scratched. if you want to read more about it is here
> http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/13994-local-schoolboy-vandalises-r-and-several-parked-cars/
> 
> ...


Go to www.pentagonpaint.com and give them a call


----------

